

Ask HN: Does 'prior art' apply to trademarks? - majorapps

I had an iPhone app that was reviewed and approved by Apple last year. A day after my app was approved, a large multinational got a trademark approved that was the name of my app. Apple have now asked that I rename the app as it infringes on the company's newly issued trademark. Where do I stand here?
======
noonespecial
Nowhere. Apple asked you to rename the app. They're not a court. There's no
judge or jury. Even the trademark is irrelevant. Apple requires you to change
the name and its their party. Sorry.

